# Army Painting Challenge 2012 - October/November entries



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the double month due to the site rebuild. If you had an entry in here you got a real life card. If you had 2 entries you get the pleasure of knowing you had 2 entries.

Barnster 









Deux 









Howzaa 









KjellThorngaard 









Krueger 









Moriouce 









rxcky 









Turnip86 









Zero Effect


----------

